# Got a triple this morning



## anon5311 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

nice!

You may want to include your location in your profile.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice Job on the Triple!


----------



## fishawn 1 (Feb 9, 2011)

NICE !!!! saved a lot of fawns ++++++small game ! i drove around watching fields with my doughter at dark but no tracks they are a bit shy on my farm for some reason ??? may be my new 22-250 love the hunt nice pic wish that was my truck


----------



## anon5311 (Dec 26, 2009)

big reds said:


> nice!
> 
> You may want to include your location in your profile.


nelp


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow, congrats.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats on the triple!


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice job. any signs of rubbing? Fur looked great from the pics......Eric


----------



## anon5311 (Dec 26, 2009)

FAAMECH said:


> Nice job. any signs of rubbing? Fur looked great from the pics......Eric


There was no rubbing at all. Last week I got one that was rubbed up good.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow.
What a great accomplishment!!!
That something you dont see in the back of a guys pickup too often.Way to go!


----------



## wormdunker (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, nice catch! I've seen more canine activity these last 3 weeks of the season than most of the winter.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

wormdunker said:


> Wow, nice catch! I've seen more canine activity these last 3 weeks of the season than most of the winter.


there horny little buggers


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice job! I thought Matt was going to pull off a triple yesterday, he had two early and they had another one they were after, but he gave them the slip! 
Congrats again!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Way to go Vance! They all look to be in perfect condition.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Great job killer!! I'm assuming it was the 'Ol bitch in heat call?


----------

